# CPU Auslastung bei 100% wenn Server gestartet wurde.



## EnemyArea (14. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin noch total neu in java... hab bisher nur erfahrung in php, delphi und vb.net. da ich mich in letzter zeit in delphi mit sockets beschäftigt habe, habe ich schon google gequält und dort nach java chats gesucht. diese basieren ja auf sockets. hier bin ich in den faq auch fündig geworden. leiderhab ich das script dort nicht zu laufen bekommen  deswegen hab ich weiter gesucht. auch ein beispiel bei kaffe und kuchen gefunden... is sone java seite  naja, aufjedenfall hatte ich als ich den server startete 100% cpu auslastung... ich suchte weiter und egal bei welchem script, sobald der server gestartet wude, ging nix mehr. das selbe prob hatte ich damals auch in php. in delphi funktioniert das ganze als server wunderbar, aber ich brauch halt das ganze als ein java application und den client als java applet. wenn jemand lust hat mir zu helfen wäre das echt klasse. ich würde natürlich auch, wenn ich mehr hilfe in anspruch nehme, euch entlohnen, was genau kann man dann ja besprechen. aber zunächst hoffe ich auf eine kleine gratis hilfe von euch. ich wäre schonmal froh wenn ich das programm aus dem faq zum kaufen kriegen würde. ich hab auch icq und msn, bin immer gegen 19 uhr erreichbar!

ICQ: 159766893
msn: ies_clan@hotmail.com

ich guck aber auch regelmäßig hier ins forum rein.


----------



## DP (14. Feb 2008)

EnemyArea hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich guck aber auch regelmäßig hier ins forum rein.



das ist aber freundlich. ansonsten können wir dir den fertigen code schon per icq/msn schicken, oder? :autsch:


----------



## EnemyArea (14. Feb 2008)

neeee, einen ganz fertigen code verlange ich ja nicht. so viel arbeit sollt ihr euch nur machen, wenn ihr wollt *g* msn oder icq waren eigentlich zum chatten gedacht. ich möchte ja auch schon was dabei lernen. ich wäre ja schonmal glücklich wenn der code aus dem faq laufen würde...


----------

